# Free version of new Twilight book - for Kindle?



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Bree Tanner was one of the newborn vampires in Eclipse (the only one mentioned by name in the book), and Stephenie Meyer wrote a short (192 pages) book about her. It is being released today, and is available in Kindle format. The book is told from Bree's point of view, and some of the plot points are included in the Eclipse movie, to be released June 30. Apparently the book shows another side of some of the events in Eclipse.

$1 from every hardcover sold in the US from the first printing goes to the American Red Cross. http://breetanner.com/

Amazon is selling the Kindle version for $9.99, and the hardcover for $6.99. (I'll never understand this, and I'm really not happy about it.)

Stephenie Meyer is making the book available for fans to read on her website for free, beginning Monday, June 7 at noon. http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/index.html


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Excellent. Thanks for posting this.

J.M.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all,
Today, the author of Twilight released a novella title 'The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner' per her website www.breetanner.com .  I was hoping to download this and then send it to my Kindle.  When I go onto the website, the book opens through the program LibreDigital and I can't seem to figure out how to download it.  Any thoughts on how to accomplish this?  I do know that Amazon has a version on the website, but I was hoping to get it for free since the author was offering it for free until July 5th.
Thanks!


----------



## KimME (Jan 4, 2010)

At the top of the website it says

_"This site will be live from noon EST on June 7th until midnight EST on July 5th. Please keep in mind that you can only read the book here - you won't be able to download it to your e-reader or phone. And you can't print it out."_

I think if you want to read it you will have to either read it on the website or purchase the ebook..I too was hoping we would beable to save it and transfer it to my kindle.

Kim


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks KimME!  I must have missed that!  My computer went to the book so quickly that I didn't get to read the text on the screen.  I guess it's time for me to buy it on Kindle.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I just finished this, it was actually really good!

And you can get it to your Kindle if you are willing to take the time to figure it out.  I think it would have taken me longer to get it  converted so I could read it on my Kindle than if I just read it online so I read it online.  I don't think I will buy it for my Kindle (Not when it is $9.99 for less than 200 pages) but if the price dropped significantly, I would.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

KimME said:


> At the top of the website it says
> 
> _"This site will be live from noon EST on June 7th until midnight EST on July 5th. Please keep in mind that you can only read the book here - you won't be able to download it to your e-reader or phone. And you can't print it out."_
> 
> I think if you want to read it you will have to either read it on the website or purchase the ebook..I too was hoping we would beable to save it and transfer it to my kindle.


I think that was the intention for Midnight Sun - but I was able to email the PDF to myself, and then to my Kindle. Don't know if it'll work for Bree's book.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I noticed that pirated digital copies are already up for download. How in the world do they make these copies so quickly??  I _don't_ like reading online, but I'm really tempted to do so and just donate a couple of bucks. A $9.99 price tag normally doesn't bother me, but it's a little expensive for such a short book, especially considering the hardback is cheaper.


----------

